# signs someone does not trust you



## Nanook (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, Just a general question, what are the smallest to biggest signs someone does not trust you. people pretend in the beginning of all relationships, saying they trust you 100% etc, for eg. does someone ask certain questions, do they need to be in conatct with you all the time. Those are the only ones I can think of. 
I trust people, so would like to hear from people that have not trusted their partner on things they did, or said. 
Or people that have dealt with a person not trusting them, and did you see it, from the start. 
What small thing would you do to find out info from your partner, without them realising you did not trust them.
Thanks


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

My wife has admitted to lies when confronted with "evidence." SHe knows i don't trust her because I've told her, but it hasn't stopped suspicious behavior (staying out until 1am). 

for 14.5 years, she had my complete trust. That's gone now and I don't know if it will ever come back.


----------



## forwardtherapy (Nov 25, 2009)

Trust is many things to many people. I don't think Trust is always an either/ or thing. There are degrees of Trust and one can have complete Trust about some things and less Trust about others.

"What small thing would you do to find out info from your partner, without them realising you did not trust them"

Without them realising? If your partner does realise, is this an approach that will lead to Trust or is this an approach that is more likely to lead to mistrust?


----------

